# 2.5 Transmission failure thread



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

Hey, I thought we could do another thread like the short ram intakes and the CELs thread.
If you have had a transmission failure, post up with these things
Put it in this Format please
_*Body Style/Build Date/Milage/Driving Style/Colour/Warrenty*_
*Body style* 
-_2DR_ = Two Door Rabbit
-_4DR_ = Four Door Rabbit
-_4DJ_ = Four Door Jetta
-_2DB_ = Two Door Beetle
(Sorry, no 2DJ, we all wish though)
*Build Date*
-_Month/Year_ (Someone tell me if the day is applicable, I do not think it is, and the Rabbit is at my girlfriend's place (it is 5AM) so I can't go out and check. Build dates should be on the Door jam IIRC, someone double check that for me and any other location it could be I will edit this post to reflect that)
*Milage at Failure*
*Driving style*
-_B_ = Baby
-_N_ = Normal Driving
-_L_ = For if you carry heavy loads a lot of the time
-_S_ = Sprited Driving
-_R_ = I raced it








For my own statistical curiosity
*Colour*
Rabbits:
-_CW_ = Candy White
-_BU_ = Black Uni
-_UG_ = United Grey
-_TR_ = Tornado Red
-_RS_ = Reflex Silver
-_SG_ = Sage Green
-_SB_ = Shadow Blue
Jettas:
-_PG_ = Platinum Grey
-_RSm_ = Reflex Silver Metallic
-_SB_ = Shadow Blue
-_B_ = Black
-_CpW_ = Campanella White
-_SR_ = Salsa Red
-_WBm_ = Wheat Beige Metallic
-_BG_ = Blue Graphite
-_nSG_ = North Sea Green
Beetles:
-_PG_ = Platinum Grey
-_SB_ = Shadow Blue
-_GG_ = Gecko Green
-_LB_ = Laser Blue
-_B_ = Black
-_RS_ = Reflex Silver
-_SR_ = Salsa Red
-_HM_ = Harvest Moon
-_SY_ = Sunflower Yellow
*Warrenty Coverage*
-Was it covered under warrenty? _Y/N_
Let me know if I have missed any important information



_Modified by Motoring_Maniac at 2:43 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (Motoring_Maniac)*

Have their really been any legitimate reports of transmission failure not covered under warranty? I don't think this is anywhere near as pressing an issue as CELs with a CAI (which most people using them on Rabbits have experienced). There are a lot of 2.5L cars on the road, and few reports of transmission trouble. I was chatting with the service manager at one of the dealers that I go to and he said that since the 2.5 has come out, none have been in for drivetrain warranty work. There have been interior issues, suspension issues, etc. but both the 2.5s and their transmissions have been solid.


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (Froster)*

You live in Canada, you don't count.








The reason I set this up is because I already have read 4 threads _plus_ I have talked to three non vortexers who have (or someone they know has) experienced problems. So there is no question whether a problem exsists, because it does. I would just like to figure out if it is a build date thing or a matter of the transmissions just being weak. I am really hopping build date to be honest.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (Motoring_Maniac)*

There should still be a transmission code (not just 04A, but a letter code like CHE/DSQ/DFQ etc on the 020 for example) as well... that might be something you'd want to look for.
AFAIK VW likes to put that code (among other places) on the sticker in the trunk, on the fuel pump access panel. Or you could run the VIN through the dealer and ask them what transmission code it has.
VIN decoder would actually give you half of the info you're looking for.
Something like a trans failure or weak point might be something harder drivers or modded cars might see sooner, but they're typically the ones that find these problems before the average owner sees it.
Besides, doing burnouts or full-fledged racing is one thing, but the occasional stoplight-to-stoplight jab with a friend or 1/4 mile run to see what time you make shouldn't kill your transmission... So the guys who are harder on their cars might be having problems now, but that doesn't mean people who baby their car or drive it normally wouldn't potentially have problems in the future.
...
It's most likely going to come down to manufacturing location, build date and/or transmission code... That and, of course, what the actual issue is.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:13 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (ninety9gl)*

The only reports I've read are from people who race. 
Who knows what to believe........ 
I want to believe the failures have stemmed from abuse. I hope that's the case.
If it isn't I hope VW will do the right thing and recall. 
I love the rabbit, but if I'm left stranded by no fault of my own, it'll be my last VW.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
Besides, doing burnouts or full-fledged racing is one thing, but the occasional stoplight-to-stoplight jab with a friend or 1/4 mile run to see what time you make shouldn't kill your transmission... 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Agree! after all that's basically what the average joe does accelerating to speed merging on a freeway... only with (frequently?) clumsier shifting so it can be as hard as a 1/4 mile run by someone who knows how to shift well.
But in either case, the big problem is the start... rolling-starts are much easier on the hardware than just dumping the clutch on a launch from zero... the less the skill level, the more likely it is that important parts get left behind on the road!



_Modified by BuddyWh at 4:42 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (BuddyWh)*

My 1991 fox did not die until I ran it in a burn out contest. 6K RPMs for 2 mins at 250K miles. I drove it home and it didnt completely die until the next day. Present day transmissions should be stronger than that crap.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_The only reports I've read are from people who race. 
Who knows what to believe........ 
I want to believe the failures have stemmed from abuse. I hope that's the case.
*If it isn't I hope VW will do the right thing and recall.* 
I love the rabbit, but if I'm left stranded by no fault of my own, it'll be my last VW.


Recall? Are you serious? Lets think about this for a second and come to the realization of just how silly this statement is together.
How many 2.5 5mt equipped cars has VW sold? My guess is a lot. Now, how many of those will experience transmission failures before the warranties run out? My guess is less than all of them, probably closer to not very many. So, on those not very many vehicles, VW will have to pay for the labor and a new transmission at most. So, labor and transmission on not very many cars.
Now, lets look at what would happen if VW recalled all of the vehicles with a 2.5 5mt. EVERYBODY could bring their car in to get the necessary change made. Yes, this number is closer to the 100% mark than the "not very many" mark. Each recall case would probably be cheaper in parts than new transmissions in each failure case (mind you, this is worst case...I have no idea what's wrong with the transmissions, but for the sake of this excercise, it works), but it will be just as labor intensive. So, less parts costs, but just as much labor on every single car with a 5mt. And we all know that the labor involved is usually higher than the parts costs.
Are you seeing why this is something that VW will not do? Recalls are very, VERY expensive for the automotive industry. So, you can give up on VW recalling all the manual transmission vehicles. So, just watch this thread, and if reports of transmission failures start popping up all over the place, sell your rabbit/jetta when the warranty runs out and get a new vehicle, or fix it when/if the failure happens to you.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (the s is silent)*

What I said was if there's a defect with the transmission than the right thing to do would be to fix them......--> a recall before people are left stranded.
That would be the RIGHT thing to do. I don't care if it'd cost them too much $ to fix their mistake (if it is a defect / mistake)

Its not silly for a company to be responsible and proactive. 
Might be wishful thinking though ;-p.
I know other companies have stepped up like that. ie: mercedies Benz.
I also said I'm thinking the stated problems are from abuse .so hopefully normal drivers won't have any issues.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_
Recall? Are you serious? Lets think about this for a second and come to the realization of just how silly this statement is together.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (absoluteczech)*

lol.....well good for you
......I hope you won't be left stranded with a baby or some thing....cause that'd suck @ss..
That's my nightmare.
and then you'd hope people and companies would do the right thing instead of waiting for everyone's to break.

excuse me for expecting the best.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_What I said was if there's a defect with the transmission than the right thing to do would be to fix them......--> a recall before people are left stranded....

Recall?? Not likely... Recalls are for safety related problems... like the car will leak fuel and catch fire or something. Leaving someone stranded hardly rises to that level. Especially not in this day and age when everyone carries cell phones, but it wasn't a factor even before cell phones were common.
The most you're likely to see is a "campaign"... a "secret warranty"... if you come in with the problem and your warranty is expired VW will cover it anyway. I think VW has had a couple of these in recent history... 1.8T turbo failures and MkIV window regulators if I'm not mistaken. This shows me that VW has the best of intentions as regards their customers: if this turns out to be a latent design defect that won't show itself in the normal warranty period and affects a significant number of vehicles that *are not abused* then I am confident VW will do the right thing here too.
I've got a lot more to worry about without adding this to the list. Like: where's an affordable intake that doesn't throw CEL's??


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_lol.....well good for you
......I hope you won't be left stranded with a baby or some thing....cause that'd suck @ss..
That's my nightmare.
and then you'd hope people and companies would do the right thing instead of waiting for everyone's to break.

Agreed, that would be awful. However, transmissions usually don't suddenly and catastrophically fail. In general, you have a small amount of time that will allow you to get it to a dealer. Even the failures that we've read here from people who raced their cars showed those owners having enough time to get to the dealer. If you're driving along normally, the likelyhood of being stranded is probably even lower.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (digitaltim)*

The only way you'd see a proactive recall would be if there is an imminent failure on certain vehicles that can be identified... whether it's by date/VIN/serial number/trans code or the dealer has to jack the car up and check for a certain stamp or mark.
It's probably safe to say it would only effect 1/1000 cars or so... but even 1/100 randomly wouldn't justify a recall. We're not talking about a muffler or a bad charcoal canister, we're talking about a part that costs ~$5500 alone, not to mention the labor, clutch, fluid, paying for a customer's rental and tow, etc.
It would have to be a certain failure on identifiable cars, hence this thread - what's the exact problem and who's being effected?
That's the fine line, there... VW isn't going to want this failure to happen to owners, nobody does - if it's possible to identify which cars are effected and that it definitely it some kind of defect and a certain failure, they'd probably recall them. But if there's no common ground or if it's hit-and-miss... it's just too much.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 12:10 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## jrlowscot (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi had a quirk with the auto trans in my 06, on a couple occations when shifting from first to seccond at low speed it will vibrate or shudder. This happened in automatic not manual, and does not happen consistantly. Anyone experienced this. Driven lightly with <10K miles


----------



## V-Unit (Jan 18, 2007)

hey, sorry to be off topic but can someone who's tranny failed get some pics of the bellhousing to see if it's the same as a 4 cylinder tranny or a vr6 tranny or something completely different. 
thanks a bunch


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (V-Unit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-Unit* »_hey, sorry to be off topic but can someone who's tranny failed get some pics of the bellhousing to see if it's the same as a 4 cylinder tranny or a vr6 tranny or something completely different. 
thanks a bunch

Bentley says it's an 04A, so def not the same thing as the 02x's... even the 2.0T is supposed to be an 02Q. It seems to be something completely new or may be some more obscure older box redesigned.


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

I am thinking it is the same bellhousing pattern as the V10s, therefore a V10 swap wouldnt be out of the question!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*

I think the Touareg (all, incl the V10 TDI) uses an 09D awd 6-speed auto... though the non-DSG fwd 6-speed auto (in the 2.5) is the 09G.
That may very well be... bolt patters for the 09G and 04A should be the same, since they're on the same 2.5L engines... Might actually be the same or similar bolt patter to the 09D.
Doesn't veedubtek have a V10 TDI up on eBay?










_Modified by ninety9gl at 9:32 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## OneSpock (Mar 11, 2007)

14k so far, no problems, knocks on wood. Might be a fluke in some cars, heard something about a loose rivet? Will continue to wait and see tho, 07 2dr Uni 5spd ESP, Very spirited driving style, quick starts, hard turns, but also, lax highway driving...when im not late, haha.


_Modified by OneSpock at 12:17 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (Motoring_Maniac)*

I have an 07 2dr rabbit. Tranny blew at about 800 miles. Didnt drive it hard at all, just your normal everyday driving especially since the car was brand new. Everything was covered under warrenty including the clutch and flywheel assembly being that the clutch plate was covered with tranny fluid. The color is black uni but im not sure the month or day it was built.
Comming up on about 4200 miles now all together (3400 on the new tranny) and no problems so far.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

10k on my 5spd dont drive it hard, but i guess you can say spirited and seems to be fine so far *knocks on wood*


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Mine only has 4.5k, all is well, and I do _drive_ the car, although I don't abuse it. No powershifts, burnouts etc... But definitely a spirited style with hard corners and hard downshifts, stuff like that.


----------



## oceanjetta (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (MattWayMK5)*

Ouch, so far no problems with my 2006 Rabbit regarding transmission. I wonder if its the manufacturing facility that they were built that could be causing the problems. So far I have only seen 07's having these transmission problems.... hmmm....


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (Motoring_Maniac)*

Might be something to look into... was discussing an issue where the clutch would start slipping then something would blow out of the transmission or differential:

_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_That sounds like the sms probelm.
Obviously vw hasnt fixed this, my friend goes the dealer for his oil filter and on 2 occasions he's see new gearboxes with holes in them, obviously theses are new cars which it's happening on, and it will keep happening unles vw use bolts on the differential and changes the way the pinion shaft is held in place.



_Modified by ninety9gl at 10:53 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## metromaniac (May 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (ninety9gl)*

I test drove a 2.5 manual for 2 days and felt that the engine and transmission weren't a matched set. Maybe a lower 1st gear?. I opted for the 6A and am very pleased.
To put this recall talk into perspective, the sole reason I'm driving a VW right now is that my previous car was an Acura TL w/5A. From the beginning, Acura seemed to look the other way as TL after TL came in for transmission work. I went through 2 transmissions before Acura said they wouldn't underwrite the 3rd $3500 transmission job (Great customer service, huh?)







.
If Acura wouldn't have buried their collective heads in the sand, they wouldn't have gone through 2 costly recalls for "inspection". They still haven't resolved the issue and left owners hanging with virtually no resale on otherwise good cars (in spite of what some of you feel about Japanese cars.)
I guess what I'm getting at is this: If it doesn't seem to be working correctly, take to the dealer. Keep taking it to the dealer untill you get their attention. If there is a weak spot, make them discover it. I've been a VW fan for most of my adult life, and I'm not about to let bean counters screw up my driving pleasure again.


----------



## blast7sho (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (metromaniac)*

I thought the Acura TL's had free transmission replacements up to 100K miles due to this problem. And as far as the 2.5 manual, is VW doing anything different when they replace failed transmissions? I remember the WRX's had quite a few failed trannies initially and the replacements had suddle differences.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (blast7sho)*

I guess it seems like most of the problems are with the 5spdm and not the 6spd non-DSG Tiptronic, correct? So...so far the Tiptronics aren't having any issues as far as we know? I have <1,900mi on mine and its babied big time. No problems whatsoever except for some of the same old haunted electronics stuff we've come to know of VW. My map lights come on while driving without me hitting the button, twice. And then once, the rear overhead light flashed and then went out. Bizarro world! My Passat was also haunted. Sunroof decided to open itself without me touching the controls and the switch was still in the "closed" position. And it did this twice!!! Haunted interiors, I know.
Sorry for the hijack. Hey isn't the transmission code "HRM" on the 2.5 6spd non-DSG Tiptronic? At least thats what it says in the owner's manual and on the sticker thats on your load floors beneath your trunk liner, for those of you who havent stripped your interiors.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

2007 2DR Tornado Red Rabbit 15k miles 5spd Man.
tranny seized, 3rd.4th.5th gone.
i drive the car everyday as my daily driver, i dont beat on it, but the occasional 1/4 run and quick acceleration, had third gear problems since the day I bought it.


_Modified by 860redrabbit at 6:28 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (Motoring_Maniac)*

I'm horribly offended that you did not include Spice Red on your color choices.
Otherwise I have the auto tiptronic trans which has been flawless. I think I've seen one person on vortex have an issue with in the past 2 years. That's pretty good reliability IMHO.


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

is this a new trans that they are using with the 2.5, i heard that its the same trans that was in the mk4 2.0? any info on that?


----------



## ViPER1313 (May 16, 2007)

2007 2.5L Rabbit, Candy White, 2-door, 5-speed, 4000 miles, normal to spirited driving (occasional quick shift but no power shifting or launching the car.) Just changed the oil and noticed my transmission is leaking around the plug/seam at the bottom. Going to take it in for service tomorrow. Car still drives fine as of this moment.


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

2007 2.5 Jetta, Salsa Red, 5-Speed, 15K miles. Moderate to spirited driving, no burnouts or anthing. So far, so good.
2006 Jetta, WB, 6 speed Tip, 26K miles, all is well here too...


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (xjdaddy)*

I noticed that the transmissions in the 2008 Rabbits come from Japan. The transmission in my 07 is a manual and it came from Argentina (or Brazil, I can't remember.) Why the change?
- Jeremy.


----------



## tua09282 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_I noticed that the transmissions in the 2008 Rabbits come from Japan. The transmission in my 07 is a manual and it came from Argentina (or Brazil, I can't remember.) Why the change?
- Jeremy. 

did you read the title of the thread?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_I noticed that the transmissions in the 2008 Rabbits come from Japan. The transmission in my 07 is a manual and it came from Argentina (or Brazil, I can't remember.) Why the change?

If you're talking about a Tiptronic, I think they all are and were built by AISIN... designed by them and VW, but manufactured by AISIN nonetheless.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 4:23 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

If I really get on it it will grind going into 2nd gear. But other than that I drive like a granny cuz Im avoiding the bacon.


----------



## lilgrayrabbit (May 22, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 Transmission failure thread (Motoring_Maniac)*

i have a 2007 rabbit it with the tranny code being jct, made in argentina. well its now in shop needing a new tranny at 77000 miles. it started out as a clunking sound and that was from the axle coming out of the differential. is it possible to put the second coded transmission in? i mean if there is a problem with the jct then i don't wanna put a new or used one back in it. let me know if anyone is experiancing this problem as well


----------



## Einfache und Euro (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: (tua09282)*

07 SG Rabbit 2dr Manual 
20k Problems Start
Problem - Transmission was making a knocking noise in neutral..." dealer replaced my throw out bearing ", that didn't solve anything.
Then my car was making noise during 3 4 5 gear while driving.
So the dealer replaced my 3 and 5 gear...
But that didn't do anything....
Replaced my Flywheel, that solve my knocking noise in neutral for a week, and then it was back.....so that didn't do anything...
My transmission was removed from my car 7 times at Three County...they never solved any of my problems.
*As a heads up don't go to Three County in Lyndhurst, NJ* 
Went to Summit in Douglas, GREAT SERVICE "talk to Rick". 
They replaced my transmission on the spot and said that my shaft bearing was cracked, and had metal shavings all over my transmission. 
The new transmission solved a lot of problems however, I still have a very loud knocking noise while in neutral. The tech at Summit wanted to replace my clutch and flywheel, but Vw said NO,( my car is a red flag, needs approval to be worked on







) and the knocking noise is normal ( from what VW stated "throw-out bearing causes that noise and its normal")








My car has been hell to VW, my transmission has been removed from my car a total of 10 times...With all the labor, parts and new transmission they put into my car...they could of just gave me a new car.( but that's only in your dreams)


----------

